# Nigi's jumping a 4" fence!



## happyhensny (Apr 5, 2011)

Our 2 little angelic doe's have figured out that they  can easily jump a 4 foot high fence.  Cannot believe it!  The are small, only up to my knee and they "BOING" right over.  I am planning on putting up 5 ft no-climb horse fence in their new pasture.  Any one have any other suggestions to keep some sassy girls safe?


----------



## elevan (Apr 5, 2011)

If they are young they can certainly have some spring in their step!

My pygmy doeling jumps onto the llama's back to take rides and uses him to get into places she's not supposed to!

Make your fence higher temporarily (chicken wire is a cheap way to do this) until they are older and have more weight to keep them down.


----------



## mistee (Apr 5, 2011)

my buck pen is 8ft high.. I swear my one buck has wings,,,lol...


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a 5 ft no climb horse fence my buck use to jump he only wants over towards the chicken coop to rob corn and grains..

I put up 4 ft chicken wire with poles attached to the original fence he looks at it but so far a year later he hasn't tested it.


----------



## julieq (Apr 6, 2011)

Our ND pens are only 4 ft high with field fencing attached to cattle panels.  We've never had one jump over this height fencing.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 6, 2011)

My fence is waist high, i'm guessing about 3.5'. My bucks could get over it somewhat easily, but my girls have never even attempted to jump over it.


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 6, 2011)

Other than a higher fence it can also help to have several different 'toys' for your goats to play on/under and around.  That helps give them things to do so they don't get so bored.    

Some ideas:    
 1)  two five gallon pails turned upside down with a 2x10 screwed down between them.... makes a great bridge,
 2)  wooden spools like cabling is rolled on.  Use different sizes placed next to each other so they can jump from one to another or put a ramp (like the 2x10) between two for another bridge.  If they are high, build a ramp for them to climb up to get onto it,
 3)  many dog houses make great places to jump up onto,
 4) tires that are buried half-way into the ground vertically.

Have fun making safe play toys and they will be less likely to want to leave their pen because of the fun things they have in it.


----------



## happyhensny (Apr 8, 2011)

Yesterday I saw an ad on CL for 6 ft high 400 ft of no-climb horse fence.  I drove right out and picked it up.  The fence was 2 yrs old, looks perfect and the gentleman loaded it onto my truck with a loader.  All for $200.  It is a little taller than I originally wanted but I am thinking safer at a cheaper price.  The fence is good quality with the "square deal knot"  not welded wire.  Hoping to put it up this weekend.

The other part of my little goaties problem is that they LOVE people.  If they see or hear anyone around they cry and want to be with you.  So, super firendly can have some disadvantages as well.  I can take them for walks in our little woods and they follow right along.  A bigger and safe pasture area is what we need and will have soon!


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 8, 2011)

happyhensny said:
			
		

> Yesterday I saw an ad on CL for 6 ft high 400 ft of no-climb horse fence.  I drove right out and picked it up.  The fence was 2 yrs old, looks perfect and the gentleman loaded it onto my truck with a loader.  All for $200.


Wowie, you did good there! Congrats! 

Pat


----------

